# Pic



## Road Dog (Apr 7, 2013)

This luvs the Camera


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 7, 2013)

He looks like a fat Rolling Rock Pony's distant relative[8D] except he took it after the attractive side of the family.[] Great color Rory,is it a beer, soda or other product? Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Steve. It's a Gingerale.


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 7, 2013)

Great bottle and color, Rory. Do you collect bottles from across the pond?


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks George. I don't really collect them, but I maybe have 20 or so around and about.


----------

